# Kanadából Amerikába és vissza



## daneelolivaw (2017 Augusztus 9)

Sziasztok!

Nem teljesen idevágó téma, de hátha tudtok ti is segíteni esetleg:

Barátnőmmel fogunk nyaralni Kanadában két hétre Montreal környékén (eTA-val), és át szeretnénk nézni az USÁ-ba is, esetleg meglátogatni New Yorkot. Kérdés, hogy ha szárazföldi határon megyünk át autóval, milyen fennakadások lehetnek esetleg? Mennyire esélyes, hogy nem engednek be Amerikába, vagy visszafele nem engednek vissza Kanadába? Milyen dokumentumokat kellé bemutatni a határőrnek? 25 éves egyetemet végzett dolgozó emberek vagyunk mindketten (barátnőm épphogy betanulását végzi a cégénél 6 hónapon keresztül Montrealban).

Előre is köszönöm a válaszokat!


----------



## adım123 (2017 Augusztus 9)

Just be careful for thugs


----------



## *Rima (2017 Augusztus 9)

daneelolivaw írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nem teljesen idevágó téma, de hátha tudtok ti is segíteni esetleg:
> 
> ...


 ESTA Status USA


----------



## bubu (2017 Augusztus 15)

daneelolivaw írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nem teljesen idevágó téma, de hátha tudtok ti is segíteni esetleg:
> 
> ...


 
Ketszeri belepest kell kerni,es egyszerit az USA-a, (Vizum) valoszinu kerdezni fogak mennyi penzed van es hova mesz es miert, akarsz e munkat valalni az USA-ban
ha bererelt autoval mesz talan be enged? De ne lepodjel meg ha nemenged be, mivel ket hetig leszel Canadaban azt fogja hinni , hogy ott akarsz maradni, hat
majd meglatod!? De sok szerencset kivanok,


----------

